# Interlude Bar, Leicester - March '13



## KM Punk (May 4, 2015)

The Interlude Student Bar was in the middle of the de Montfort Campus in Leicester. Opened in 2010, it was a popular drinking hole for DMU students and locals alike. It was also used for the Leicester Comedy Festival and Superfly Music Weekend. I'm not entirely sure why it closed but it closed in February 2013. It was in fairly good condition considering it's location. The lights were still on and there was still beer in the cellar, although it smelt like vinegar. It is now a Student Letting Agency.

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11





12





13





14





15





16





17





18





Cheers for Looking​


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 5, 2015)

Seen pics of this place and is one I would have liked to have seen


----------



## UrbanX (May 5, 2015)

What a minter, I drink in worse places than that now! 
Brilliant stuff, thanks for sharing


----------



## UrbanX (May 5, 2015)

What a minter, I drink in worse places than that now! 
Brilliant stuff, thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (May 5, 2015)

Amazing condition! I don't remember my SU being as nice as this one,Great set of shots.


----------



## KM Punk (May 5, 2015)

flyboys90 said:


> Amazing condition! I don't remember my SU being as nice as this one,Great set of shots.



This wasn't SU, that's at the campus centre and is much, much nicer. This was just a student bar within the campus.


----------



## smiler (May 5, 2015)

Place is tidy still booze remaining, you sure it was student's, Nicely done, I enjoyed looking, Thanks


----------

